

Show HN:otLater,send mails into your future. simply host this on your own server - aya72
http://owntools.de/?id=1387880734.3333

======
aya72
ever found this special christmas-picture you wanted to send to your friends,
but actually the new year has just begun? So why not send yourself an email
for next december? Add the picture as attachment and be suprised when you get
back your mail several months later.

